
Show HN: Professional Development Data Visualizations - ponderingHplus
http://cole-maclean.github.io/
======
ponderingHplus
I put together some data visualizations and a personal blog to help track my
progress as I transition careers. Wanted to share with the community in case
others found some of the work of interest. Source code for the data vizs can
be found in the github repo here: [https://github.com/cole-maclean/cole-
maclean.github.io](https://github.com/cole-maclean/cole-maclean.github.io)

It was a fun build and good learning, looking forward to tackling the next
project.

-pH+

~~~
brudgers
It's interesting work. In the spirit of "Show HN" I wish there was something
to play with or try out. In part because that's what I expect in a "Show HN".
In part because that's something the most interesting data analysis tends to
have...interactivity might not be bad for a portfolio either.

~~~
ponderingHplus
Thanks for the feedback. I agree, there's definitely some interactivity I
could add beyond the date filtering. I was thinking about making the dashboard
a webapp where users could connect their github and pocket profiles to
personalize the visualizations for their data, but I'll need to do a bit more
research to figure that out.

I'll keep the "something to play with" in mind the next time I post to "Show
HN".

Thanks again,

-Cole

